# Coffee Box



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Order placed 3 days ago. No movement. No response to email or twitter comms.

Not impressed so far.


----------



## Rexz (Apr 23, 2020)

Had a look on their twitter. Seems lots of people questioning them about their orders, although they do seem to get back in contact with them eventually. They seem a bit like a middle man or reseller only which would be fine if their service was top notch I guess.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I was going to leave it at that but.....as you guys seem to be struggling:



Rapid said:


> I'm pretty fuming with my grinder situation. I've just heard back from the company I ordered it from after chasing them up. Turns out that their website advertising it as in stock was blatantly lying and consequently I'm having to wait an extra week. In the meantime I sold my current/past grinder to a member. This poor service shouldn't resulting in them having to wait so I posted it promptly and I'll have to drink B2C through gritted teeth for a week. I should have paid a bit more and gone to Black Cat!
> 
> I only really drink V60's now days, so the only essential thing I need is a grinder.


 It seems time to name and shame these cowboys as coffee-box. Full Story:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/1872-whats-in-your-cup-this-morning/page/309/#comments

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/1872-whats-in-your-cup-this-morning/page/310/#comments

I should tag @Blue_Cafefor the big reveal!

It took almost 2 weeks to get my grinder. Extremely poor. After questioning them on the stock situation, it turned out that it wasn't a fault on their system but a conscious decision to advertise things as in stock when they weren't, due to 'usually being able to get them in quickly'. After further complaining, they did eventually show my grinder as out of stock (about a week after I ordered....). It seems old habits die hard.


----------



## Geordie888 (Nov 11, 2020)

I ordered my Comandante on Sunday and then read the reviews. I expected issues, but it arrived Tuesday. Comms weren't great at all. But I did get it and it was well packaged.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Rapid said:


> I was going to leave it at that but.....as you guys seem to be struggling:
> 
> It seems time to name and shame these cowboys as coffee-box. Full Story:
> 
> ...


 oh i wish you'd posted that before i ordered... i wouldnt have given them the time of day.

too late now.

i only ordered a couple of loveramic cups and a nice milk pitcher. and i only used them as they had all of everything in stock (from your story i now know why...) which meant free delivery and stuff only coming from one place.



Geordie888 said:


> I ordered my Comandante on Sunday and then read the reviews. I expected issues, but it arrived Tuesday. Comms weren't great at all. But I did get it and it was well packaged.


 Did you get a dispatch notice?


----------



## Geordie888 (Nov 11, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> Did you get a dispatch notice?


 Nope. Order said Processing and Shipped without Tracking Number. But main status was Processing.

It just showed up...


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> oh i wish you'd posted that before i ordered... i wouldnt have given them the time of day.
> 
> too late now.


 Sorry about that. I'm always hesitant to leave bad reviews in case it was just a one off. When I saw your thread I realised it's a recurring theme that needs to be outed.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

after 2 emails, a moan on twitter and then facebook i finally got a response. they have now decided a supplier let them down and i had the option of a refund or waiting for them to decide when the items would eventually come in. so i took that (also opened a paypal dispute as i dont trust them) and went and bought the items i wanted direct from the suppliers which has cost me more but at least i feel more comfortable now.

i believe since i did all of this they have issued my refund so i will be closing the dispute.

if they say its in stock, its not, it might be in stock with their supplier but they wont check until youve ordered and at that point youre lucky if you get your items. but at least ive got my refund pending.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> after 2 emails, a moan on twitter and then facebook i finally got a response. they have now decided a supplier let them down and i had the option of a refund or waiting for them to decide when the items would eventually come in. so i took that (also opened a paypal dispute as i dont trust them) and went and bought the items i wanted direct from the suppliers which has cost me more but at least i feel more comfortable now.
> 
> i believe since i did all of this they have issued my refund so i will be closing the dispute.
> 
> if they say its in stock, its not, it might be in stock with their supplier but they wont check until youve ordered and at that point youre lucky if you get your items. but at least ive got my refund pending.


 This is very poor form. As I said, I was hopeful they may have learned from their mistakes but this is obviously just how they operate. It's bordering on trading standards territory really, lying about having things in stock. They're going to get themselves a terrible reputation doing business like this and it's hard to come back from that.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Alas, I also have fallen foul of Coffee Box. (Ordered a Motta milk jug without doing due diligence).

Poor comms. No phone number. Vague promises to reply to emails within 48 hours.

Money taken but product not in stock. Refund offered but yet to arrive in my PayPal account.

How do they survive?


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Jug ordered 7th. April. Offered a refund which I accepted after it became apparent they had no stock. It's is now 22nd May. Still no refund in my PayPal account. This arrived in my inbox on 18th. after I raised a PayPal complaint a week or so earlier.

"After investigating this on your behalf I can see that your refund has been issued however this doesn't appear to have completed yet. I have raised this for the immediate attention of our accounts team and they will push this through with urgency. "

"They will push this through with urgency". What are they? Some sort of multinational conglomerate?

Evidently their idea of urgency, and immediate attention differs from the norm. Still waiting over a month for £19

Poor


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

PayPal found in my favour last week and refunded my £19.34

Nothing further was heard from Coffee Box after their undertaking to process my refund and 'push through with urgency'.

I can only conclude that I was a victim of fraud. I mean, what other conclusion could there possibly be?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Avoid this company at all costs. They show everything as in stock - none actually is. Give a 10% offer on the first order just to get you in.

Then no replies to emails, save an automated response. No contact telephone number. Trustpilot reviews horrendous but correct.

I used a credit card and will put this into dispute so will get the money back but if you are thinking of ordering, my advice would be don't! Choose a company that actually have stock and delivers even if it appears slightly more expensive. It's only cheaper if you get the goods.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone on the forum dealt with this retailer before? My usual experience in dealing with independent coffee retailers in the UK has always been very positive until I had the misfortune to order a V60 Dripper and filters from Coffee Box! 
After 2 weeks had elapsed since placing my order nothing had arrived. When I chased them up they informed me that they had no stocks of the V60 dripper, which they advertised as available to order on their website?? Then they simply sat on my order and decided not to ship any of the remaining filter Papers, all without bothering to inform me of the delays? 
After several email exchanges they refunded my the dripper and stated that my filter papers had been shipped. Another week elapsed and still not filter papers or notification of shipment. At this point I raised a PayPal buyer protection dispute, which hopefully will recoup my payment. 
This is by far the worse retailer I have every dealt with in the coffee community. It appears that they are advertising stock as available to order, taking payment when knowing that they have little chance of fulfilling the order in a timely manner. 
Have any other members had issues with this organisation?


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

These guys have been terrible. Ordered a Fellow Atmos for a Xmas present back at the beginning of November 2021. It still hasn't arrived and no sign of a refund either with little to no communication.

I would steer clear.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Mm391 said:


> These guys have been terrible. Ordered a Fellow Atmos for a Xmas present back at the beginning of November 2021. It still hasn't arrived and no sign of a refund either with little to no communication.
> 
> I would steer clear.


A quick update, or should I say “no update” we have emailed the website a number of times asking for a refund and there has been absolutely no repose. They have not delivered the product, there has been no communication from them and no repose to countless emails asking for a refund!!!

Please don’t use this website.


----------

